# Disturbing



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw this really awful video on Youtube,
Can't believe it's not flagged,

It's so Cruel how they torture the fish.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Terribly wrong....


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

awful... only word to describe it. you know... killing it then eating it, sure. but making SURE it stays alive so you can eat it so it just terrible. 

theirs a line of respect people should have for nature, and life... people who have none scare me...


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Man wtf is wrong with these people. As a Chinese person, Chinese people often end up disgusting me. I like my exotic foods and animal meats like a good ol'chinese boy, but I don't want it moving when I eat it.....

Oh man there was a link to how they make it....


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

In japan, they've been eating live frogs and other items topped with sushi like that for years as well. Its a pretty cruel world.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess what I find disturbing isn't the fact that the fish is alive. (I wouldn't be as disturbed if someone simply swallowed a live fish) I am more disturbed that they half deep fry the thing and its still alive....imagine if it was with a pig or a cow, although those would pretty much die instantly.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Eww thats disgusting D:


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't really see any reason why somebody would do that??? I strongly doubt the taste is any different. So these people obviously like to see the fish suffer. Makes them feel supperior or whatever. And that is totally sick


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

absolutely disgusting, how could anybody even want to order that, or cook it, or laugh when you see it??
i flagged it... if you look at the bottom of the vid theres a little icon that looks like a flag, u can click that and then go to violent > animal abuse if you want to flag it too

they should drop those chef's off at one of those south pacific islands with cannibals lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They do this with rats too, they're served to you with the heart still beating as it's butterflied.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

if you flag it... nothing is going to stop it from happening. everybody needs to see this for somthing to happen . thus i didnt flag


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> I guess what I find disturbing isn't the fact that the fish is alive. (I wouldn't be as disturbed if someone simply swallowed a live fish) I am more disturbed that they half deep fry the thing and its still alive....imagine if it was with a pig or a cow, although those would pretty much die instantly.


When you think of it western meat factories do virtually the same thing when they 'scald' the feathers off of improperly stunned chickens.

Yup, I can't think of any more senselessly vicious animal than good old _**** sapiens_.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Not to mention the Canadian Seal Beaters, while I do not agree with these acts, the acts of other cultures around the world are much much more cruel to me. The destruction of the world by global warming is killing millions upon millions of wildlife, deforestation, and much more are being much more cruel to animals.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated. "
Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

Being a vegetarian... I just barfed. I couldn't even finish watching that video.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

meh, its part of life. there is nothing anyone can personally do to prevent this from ever hapening or stopping it. just deal with it.

yeah its ****ed up. we all know strange s*** happens to animals all over the world.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey... leprosy was a part of life until we developed a simple, cheap pill that could completely cure it. Bald eagles hovering on the brink of extinction due to DDT poisoning was a part of life too until DDT was banned. The Bloody Code was a part of life until we developed the modern penitentiary system.

None of this came about by "dealing with it".


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> I can't really see any reason why somebody would do that??? I strongly doubt the taste is any different. So these people obviously like to see the fish suffer. Makes them feel supperior or whatever. And that is totally sick


Chinese, especially the Cantonese, have a cultural obsession with "freshness" in their food. Hence all the live seafood tanks in restaurants. This is simply taking it one step further according to some, but it's basically for stunt value.

On the other hand, if you think about it, most carnivorous animals eat their prey while it's still alive often in a single gulp.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

u see animals eating eating there prey while still alive i seen a raven attack a pigeon and start pecking chunks of it off and eating it while alive. playing with it and torturing it while it is alive is cruel . but then look at killer whales they will torture and beat on a seal . deffrent cultures have deffrent ways of doing things i hunt . shoot animals and catch fish but thats just they way things have been for years just doing it for the fun of killing i think is a little disturbed


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the killing of animals for food, and agreed animals kill one another\eat them alive, but having it deep fried alive is a little much, just unnecessary IMO.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Exactly! Animals don't deep fry half of their pray before they eat it.
Being obsessed with freshness I MAYBE can understand. Laughing and the cook failed part I can't. Totally can't and don't even wanna try to understand that.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

This BAD idea originally came up about 300 years ago ( qing dynasty ) in China. Like fkshiu said, it's nothing about the taste. It's all about the stunt value... I think some jerks are still doing this in China, but that's mostly a show for tourists.No body really want to eat it. A surrey showed that more than 95% Chinese hate it as same as us. Just like recently about 100 dogs were brutally killed in whistler, people doing this kind shxt for money, not for fun...

French food as famous as Chinese food... lots people love French Foie Gras! 
*
- WARNING BY MOD - EXTREMELY GRAPHIC -*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> This BAD idea originally came up about 300 years ago ( qing dynasty ) in China. Like fkshiu said, it's nothing about the taste. It's all about the stunt value... I think some jerks are still doing this in China, but that's mostly a show for tourists.No body really want to eat it. A surrey showed that more than 95% Chinese hate it as same as us. Just like recently about 100 dogs were brutally killed in whistler, people doing this kind shxt for money, not for fun...
> 
> French food as famous as Chinese food... lots people love French Foie Gras!


That slaughter was pretty gruesome.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I had really hard time to believe the case with the killed dogs when I heard the rumors. I was sure it was not possible to happen...
Good to know 95% ot Chinese are similarly disgusted of that practice, as the comments below the videos were pretty racist.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> ....as the comments below the videos were pretty racist.


yes. it happens all the time, but I guess losers are losers, it doesn't matter if they are caucasian or asian... if you go to the chinese version "youtube", you will find these kind videos of how french produces foie gras, japanese eat whale, canadian kill seal... and the comments left there are pretty ridiculous racist too...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i would definetly have to pass on a meal like that!...

the comments on youtube say it all  

terrible just terrible..


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I flagged the video for animal abuse. I hope it helps atleast a little bit.

How would they feel if they were fried alive....


----------



## mislisa (Feb 18, 2011)

big_bubba_B said:


> u see animals eating eating there prey while still alive i seen a raven attack a pigeon and start pecking chunks of it off and eating it while alive. playing with it and torturing it while it is alive is cruel . but then look at killer whales they will torture and beat on a seal . deffrent cultures have deffrent ways of doing things i hunt . shoot animals and catch fish but thats just they way things have been for years just doing it for the fun of killing i think is a little disturbed


Animals will often eat their prey alive, true, but humans are a bit different in that we knowingly cause suffering to these animals, as shown in the multiple videos in this thread. I'm not a vegetarian, but i buy my meat and eggs free range whenever i can as well as buy organic food. I hope that i'm making at least a small difference. if we don't take small steps such as these, nothing will ever change.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

what about people who feed feader fish to there predators its not to feed but to get a kick out of them being torn to shreds. and whales know they are torturing seals or penguns when they hammer on them , and as per organic and free range . they still use chemicals on them . i have been to green houses and organic farms . doing deliveries . Deffrent cultures do deffrent things . it is gross to uss but to them is they way they do things . look at India they eat monkey brains while it is still alive . Realy we are maing a big deal out of nothing , It has been this way for many many of years just internet and video has made things been seen over the world .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont see why this has to go into a conflicting conversation. Its all related to personal choice. Some people are ok with feeding live fish or frying and eating food alive and some are not. I found the act to be cruel, so I reported it. If someone likes the video and likes to see those kinds of stuff, then thats their own personal choice. So lets not argue over this.
My 2.54 cents


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Definately taking things to the extreme when its totally unneeded. This isn't a cultural thing, its just stupidity as normal people even in that culture don't eat food like that, nor want to.

Theres no need for this to be compared to the seal hunt, the deer culls in europe, feeder fish/mice, chickens, general animal cruelty etc. This isn't the same, its animals being butchered and partially cooked alive, for the sole purpose of remaining alive when they are eaten. Nothing in the wild does this and most humans no matter the culture see this as abnormal. Even the cannibals didn't just roast someones leg leaving the person alive just so its 'fresher' when they eat it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

all I wanna know is why anyone bothers to post these stupid videos on this forum. It really has nothing to do with this hobby. Altho it may be posted in the right section& properly titled, all I see coming out of it is peoples stomachs turning and a buttload of racism towards China and the Chinese. Hopefully the OP takes no offense to this , but it was posted "Saw this really awful video on Youtube, Can't believe it's not flagged," then basically decided to share it here?? And then what happens, others start posting f****d up other video's here. It all goes from debating to defense to arguing , racist comments and then inevitably gets closed by a mod. Seriously I am here to learn about this hobby , the many beautiful fish and plants, read of others experiences and share my own & see all the nice pix and vids from members. The last thing I want to see is any animal being cooked and eaten alive. Bad enough we had a member that posted pix of another members fish in a crock pot after it died, most of us know how that thread ended. I really think these kind of videos should be banned from this site , but that's just my opinion.Awareness is one thing but posting the videos or the vid's link just promotes it to get more hits. It was flagged enough that you have to log in and be 18 to see it. Obviously Youtube doesn't give a rats ass about it or the hundreds of others like it. So why bother to promote it here. How about posting a video that would make members smile as opposed to puking. Out of the thousands of cute and cool fish & animal related video's, the choice was to post those depressing vids! Sorry but that's my 2 cents on the topic.

Here's a fine example of desirable vids, 1st one seems cruel but not really. 
Warning : may make you smile:




this one is just plain cute





sorry if these are off topic , but after seeing those other vids I think theres a need for a smile


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Bad enough we had a member that posted pix of another members fish in a crock pot after it died, most of us know how that thread ended.


i remember that... reminds me i havent seen kole here since


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha John I love the fainting goats, they are so cute.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for changing the topic. It totally changes the aura/mood of this thread.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

@ Mferko:
yea ....he wasn't a happy camper about that ordeal, but we'll leave that in the past now
@ O.C.D Fishies:
lol they definitely are adorable...there's vid's of kittens and other animals with that syndrome, almost makes ya feel sorry for them, but there's no pain and it is rather cute
@ Smiladon:
My pleasure dude!!


----------

